# Gérer un  IPad sans ordi?



## gamine (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je compte m'acheter un Ipad sous peu  .  Le problème, c'est que je dois envoyer mon vieux macbook en boutique pour un upgrade de logiciels.  Ce que prend minimum 2 semaines ouvrables. J'ai encore Tiger donc j'ai du chemin à faire   Je me demandais si je peux utiliser un Ipad sans qu'il soit synchronisé à un ordinateur pour quelques temps.   

J'ai entendu dire que c'est possible si le Ipad roule avec le système d'exploitation I OS5.  Alors qu'en est -t-il?  Merci:love:


----------



## Heatflayer (28 Novembre 2011)

Hello,

Si ton iPad tourne sous iOS 5, effectivement tu peux l'activer et l'utiliser sans ordinateur. Tu peux télécharger de la musique, vidéos et podcasts depuis l'iTunes Store, les applis depuis l'AppStore si tu veux du contenu. Les fonctions essentielles de l'appareil seront accessibles immédiatement !


----------



## gamine (28 Novembre 2011)

super,.  Merci pour l'information. Donc je pourrais me débrouiller pendant que mon Macbook sera en réparation.


----------



## sifodias (28 Novembre 2011)

Oui c'est ça tu fera ce que tu veux tu n'est plus obliger de passer par itunes et c'est très pratique


----------



## Madmac (22 Décembre 2011)

sifodias a dit:


> Oui c'est ça tu fera ce que tu veux tu n'est plus obliger de passer par itunes et c'est très pratique



Bonjour,

Et quand est-il des sauvegardes ?
Est-ce possible d'utiliser iCloud avec le wifi sans l'ordinateur ?
Et pour récupérer des photos des copains, comment faire ?


----------



## badboy71 (23 Décembre 2011)

Madmac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Et quand est-il des sauvegardes ?
> Est-ce possible d'utiliser iCloud avec le wifi sans l'ordinateur ?
> Et pour récupérer des photos des copains, comment faire ?




Pour les sauvegardes tu as icloud tu peut choisir ce que tu veut sauvegarder, tu as 5Go gratuit.
Pas besoin d'un pc pour sauvegarder sur icloud.


----------



## Madmac (23 Décembre 2011)

badboy71 a dit:


> Pour les sauvegardes tu as icloud tu peut choisir ce que tu veut sauvegarder, tu as 5Go gratuit.
> Pas besoin d'un pc pour sauvegarder sur icloud.



Et donc l'iPad peut être paramètré de n'importe quelle connexion wifi ?


----------



## sparo (23 Décembre 2011)

Non pas de n'importe quels connexions wifi !!!

Il faut impérativement que tu connaisse le mot de passe de connexion et que surtout cette connexion wifi te donne accès à internet


----------



## Madmac (23 Décembre 2011)

sparo a dit:


> Non pas de n'importe quels connexions wifi !!!
> 
> Il faut impérativement que tu connaisse le mot de passe de connexion et que surtout cette connexion wifi te donne accès à internet



euh!!! oui, ça j'y pensais bien. ma question était plus.... de chez n'importe quel copain qui m'a donné accès à son réseau wifi ou de chez "freewifi" ou autre wifi de box partagé... ?

et Dropbox ? sans ordi ?


----------



## Slide (24 Décembre 2011)

Mais attention lors de ton achat, que l'ipad, soit bien en Io5, car j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise lors d'un achat d'un ipad il y 3 semaines pour le boulot, d'avoir le fameux écran avec le câble USB, l'ipad était en 4.3 ...


----------



## Madmac (24 Décembre 2011)

Slide a dit:


> Mais attention lors de ton achat, que l'ipad, soit bien en Io5, car j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise lors d'un achat d'un ipad il y 3 semaines pour le boulot, d'avoir le fameux écran avec le câble USB, l'ipad était en 4.3 ...



Ah oui!!! zut alors...
et comment avez-vous fait ?
pas possible de le mettre à jour sans ordi... ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (25 Décembre 2011)

Ben tu fous l'iOs5 depuis un autre Mac/Pc... Ensuite iCloud sera parfait en attendant ;-)


----------



## Madmac (25 Décembre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Ben tu fous l'iOs5 depuis un autre Mac/Pc... Ensuite iCloud sera parfait en attendant ;-)



Je vois pas comment mettre à jour iOS avec un autre ordi sans synchroniser avec cet ordi...
j'ai l'impression que pour accepter une màj de l'iPad, il faut que ce dernier soit enregistré sur cet ordi...


----------



## Slide (25 Décembre 2011)

Madmac a dit:


> Je vois pas comment mettre à jour iOS avec un autre ordi sans synchroniser avec cet ordi...
> j'ai l'impression que pour accepter une màj de l'iPad, il faut que ce dernier soit enregistré sur cet ordi...



Il suffit juste de faire la mise à jour comme un nouvel iPad et de le débrancher avant que iTune installe les appli.
Ou alors restaurer l'Ipad après la mise à jour


----------



## Madmac (26 Décembre 2011)

Slide a dit:


> Il suffit juste de faire la mise à jour comme un nouvel iPad et de le débrancher avant que iTune installe les appli.
> Ou alors restaurer l'Ipad après la mise à jour



un peu hard comme méthode... pour expliquer cela à une néophyte des ordi et encore plus de l'iPad....

Si je le paramètre sur mon mac pour lui montrer, et qu'elle rentre chez elle pour le brancher à son windows, que va t-il se passer ?
sera t-il reconnu... ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (28 Décembre 2011)

@ MadMac
Dropbox existe sur iPad aussi (de même que sur iPhone)....
Il suffit de télécharger l'application sur ton iPad et de t'y identifier...
Si tu as le wifi, tous tes dossiers vont se retrouver sur l'iPad, comme par magie.
Je n'ai plus de clé USB depuis que j'utilise Dropbox (PC, MBP, iPhone et iPad)


----------

